# Honda GX140 starting problems



## 04gixxer6 (Dec 30, 2009)

Hello,

I'm new to the site. I've been trolling the site for a few days trying to figure out whats wrong with my Honda Snowblower and since I still can't figure it out I thought I would sign up and ask a question.

I found a Honda snowblower on the curb back in June. When I found the snowblower it didnt run so I drained the old gas and cleaned the plug. When I put in fresh gas it ran fine. I let it run until it burned up all the gas and stopped and then i put it down in my basement for storage.

I took it out of storage a few days ago and now it wont start.

It has good spark but I changed the plug anyway and gapped it to specs. I replaced all the gas lines and put on an inline filter. I pulled the carb, took off the bowl and took out the float, main jet and pilot and sprayed everything out with carb cleaner and let the jet soak in carb cleaner over night. The next day I resprayed everything and blew it out with compressed air. 

The darn thing will run for a second with a little starter fluid but without starter fluid I can pull all day long and it just sounds dead like its not getting any gas at all. The spark plug even looks dry like there is no gas getting into the chamber.

Any idea's what may be causing this?

Thanks


----------



## billsmowers (Mar 21, 2008)

when you cleaned the main jet did you remove the tube above the jet it has a series of holes in it the get cloged up remove the main jet tap the carb on your bench and the tube should drop out give this a realy good clean also check you are getting fuel in the carb bowl also will it run on choke?

bill


----------



## Airman (Jan 7, 2009)

Use the link below as a go by to clean the carburetor. Pay attention to detail.

http://www.honda-engines-eu.com/en/images/59138.pdf


----------



## 04gixxer6 (Dec 30, 2009)

billsmowers said:


> when you cleaned the main jet did you remove the tube above the jet it has a series of holes in it the get cloged up remove the main jet tap the carb on your bench and the tube should drop out give this a realy good clean also check you are getting fuel in the carb bowl also will it run on choke?
> 
> bill


Yes, I pulled the main jet and the tube above the jet and let them both soak over night and then sprayed them out with air. 

Also, it seems to be gas getting into the bowl. Gas pours out when I pull the drain bolt.

It will not start with or without the choke. It doesn't even try to start.


----------



## 04gixxer6 (Dec 30, 2009)

Airman said:


> Use the link below as a go by to clean the carburetor. Pay attention to detail.
> 
> http://www.honda-engines-eu.com/en/images/59138.pdf


Thats good info, Thanks.

I will try to clean the main jet and nozzle again and see if that helps.


----------



## LowRider (Dec 23, 2008)

how old is your gas and where is it stored? reason i ask is Honda's won't run on water, but seriously though the gas these days soaks up water like crazy because of the ethanol. its a common problem i run into working in the rental business. customers always complain something isn't running and 9 out of ten times its water in the gas.

Also check the gap on the coil. maybe out of speck and you might want to check the valve gaps.


----------



## hd4ou (Aug 25, 2009)

often overlooked and can screw with the best technicians is the color of your fuel filter. some made for fuel pumps, some made for gravity. noticed you added a fuel filter. might look at that again. better yet, do away with it and get a funnel that has a screen filter and use that. lot of time those filters are more trouble than they are worth.


----------



## 04gixxer6 (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks for the replys. I ended up completely taking the carb apart and letting it soak in carb cleaner and then blowing everything out with compressed air. Also, there was a layer of varnish inside the float bowl that i scraped out.

Guess I didn't clean everything good enough the first time because now it started on the first pull.

Victory is MINE!!!


----------

